# Acid Kuba Kuba Cigar Review - To Fragrant



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I was told to smoke this bad boy by my boss because his love for them, but I found like to be like kissing on my wife's neck after she puts on purf...

Read the full review here: Acid Kuba Kuba Cigar Review - To Fragrant


----------



## bfons303 (Jun 29, 2010)

I love the sweet taste myself. just about every other infused are just nasty. Especially that Acid Liquid I wrote a review on. Nothing but Old Lady perfume and Fabreeze


----------

